# My take on the "Ruins" poster arm



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My take on "Ruins" arm How to

Arm
cut arm and hand out of couch cushion foam
use coat hanger pieces to stick inside fingers so you can set them how you want
I also used a coat hanger wire thru wrist area to bend it
paint with with latex paint 
let dry
do second coat with a slight skin tint 
let dry

Vines
take long strands of twine about 10 to 15 equal lengths
tie one end together
make up a mixture of floor adhesive and stain (your choice of color)in a can 
it will dry darker than it looks
I used oak
wear gloves!!!
dip twine strands in mixture
as you take it out of can pull off remaining mixture
when excess removed hold on to top of twine and twist and pull down
to keep shape you can tie a piece of string to end after twisting
hang to dry
Ok now your vines are dry and your arm is dry
now take vines and test them out on how you want to position them on your arm
If you want to make them look like they are growing into the arm cut a slit in arm 
big enough to insert vine
when you have these done use elmers glue to hold them there
I also glued the underside of some of the vines then used something to hold them down while drying
do touch up paint at vine entrances

I was going to attach this to a log piece but it looked to tall for me.
Maybe I can cut one down, I will try with my next one.








,















,


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ooooooh that is totally cool Lily! I like it and may borrow a variation of it since it would fit with my theme. Is there a reason everyone uses coat hangar wire for hands instead of say 16-gauge utility wire like Stoll uses in his mache? I just finished one hand armature of Agnes tonight using the corpse hand technique and forgotten how frustrating coathanger wire was to work with (used it on the FCG armature last year).

-TM


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job! Lilly


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks...

Terror ..that's just what I had available at the time
go ahead borrow ..no prob
you are right the 16 gauge would be way easier to work with
(i'm thinking of borrowing your faerie idea for one of my guys too)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work Lily. I need hands for a witch and those should work great. And the vines will work good with a blucky corpse I am doing.
Nice flowers by the way. So do you bury the body in the flower bed in the fall or in the spring?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice work Lily. I need hands for a witch and those should work great. And the vines will work good with a blucky corpse I am doing.
Nice flowers by the way. So do you bury the body in the flower bed in the fall or in the spring?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

BD.. in the fall of course it takes that dead arm a while to claw it's way to the top.


(those flowers are my crazy dazey wanna be's) they are only supposed to be about 6 inches tall and they go nuts I bet some are 2 ft.)

thanks


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Lilly said:


> BD.. in the fall of course it takes that dead arm a while to claw it's way to the top.
> 
> (those flowers are my crazy dazey wanna be's) they are only supposed to be about 6 inches tall and they go nuts I bet some are 2 ft.)
> 
> thanks


i have those crazy dazey wanna be's bought one plant and it took over my front yard---by the way nice arm -i may have to try it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice looking prop Lilly. I like all the different colored lights you used. My favorite was the blue.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Very COOL!!!


----------

